# Alle Ebenen einer Fireworks .png Datei als Bild?



## VirusX93 (4. Januar 2009)

*[FW]Alle Ebenen einer Fireworks .png Datei als Bild?*

Hey,

Ich habe angefangen, mit Fireworks meinen ersten Entwurf für ein Layout zu erstellen und würde das ganze jetzt gerne in DW coden. Aber wie kann ich auf alle einzelnen Ebenen und Bilder zugreifen? (Um halt bestimmten Bildern eine Buttonfunktion zu geben oder in Flash einzelne Ebenen zu animieren).

Also ich würde gerne jede einzelne Ebene als eingenes Bild speichern. (Oder gibt es noch eine bessere Variante, mit .png Dateien zu arbeiten?)

Gruß und frohes neues Jahr 2009, VirusX


----------

